# 3.73 Vs 4.10 Gears



## vvsarpsjr (Aug 17, 2008)

We are looking to upgrade the TV to eventually move up to a larger TT. We have been looking for a 2500 Suburban and may have finally found one in our area. It is a 2004, 86K miles, with a 8.1L engine that I wanted but gear ratio of 3.73 (was hoping it would be 4.10). Should I keep looking or would the 3.73 gears be sufficient. Once we get the TV I will then be "needing" a larger Outback that will better fit the 8 of us. Thanks.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have that with the 4:10 gears and to be honest you would be fine with the 3:73. The 4:10s give you some more pick up and acceleration but with that engine you would not notice much. The 4:10s are great in the mountains and I can roll 60 MPH up a 8% grade in 3rd gear. Those burbs with that engine are hard to find, I would buy it. I believe yours is rated to pull up to 10k and the 4:10s are up to 12k. You will be fine.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Freinds of mine are selling a setup like that. But there's the "towing package" and one of the options that make up that heavier package is the 4:10's. Raises tow rating.

Thats probably just a 2500 burb without the factory tow package.

Jim


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

The 8.1 L is a substantial engine. Even if you upgraded to a 28 ft tt you should be OK with the 3.73 rear-end. I have the 6.0 L with the 4.10 and works well for me.
Brian


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

3.73's with the 8.1 are fine. Not that your gas mileage would be great with that motor anyway, but your mileage may be slightly better with the 3.73 over the 4.10.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

3.73 will be all you need. and better MPG.


----------



## vvsarpsjr (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's replies. Just got an e-mail from the wholesale dealer saying they just sold it off the internet sight unseen. Ugh, we had told him we would be in on Monday to test drive. He did say he now has a 2005 2500 Suburban but with the 6.0L engine and 3.73 gears. I think I will keep looking for an 8.1L but good to know that it will be okay with the 3.73 gears. Another criteria that has made it hard to find one it that the second row seats need to be bench rather than chairs.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

I spent some time looking for an 8.1 burb and ended up with a V10 Excursion w/ 3.73. They seem a little more plentiful which makes them easier to find and less expensive. I found this one with 79k and real clean for $9700. I've always been a Chevy buyer but I love this truck and its making me consider a Ford pickup. The interior room is incredible, bigger than a Suburban. The Suburban may have slightly better road manners but the Excursion is still fun to drive in its own way, its just a beast! Very solid truck. Averages 10-11 mpg empty but pulls my trailer without even breaking a sweat. I'm sure the Burb would pull equally as well in either rear end.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

vvsarpsjr said:


> Thanks for everyone's replies. Just got an e-mail from the wholesale dealer saying they just sold it off the internet sight unseen. Ugh, we had told him we would be in on Monday to test drive. He did say he now has a 2005 2500 Suburban but with the 6.0L engine and 3.73 gears. I think I will keep looking for an 8.1L but good to know that it will be okay with the 3.73 gears. Another criteria that has made it hard to find one it that the second row seats need to be bench rather than chairs.


That 6.0 will do fine and get you some better MPG. I had a 2500 with a 6.0 and it pulled my 28RSS with no problems...and we have some big mountain passes here in Oregon.


----------



## vvsarpsjr (Aug 17, 2008)

Glad to hear I have more options for the TV than I thought. Will now consider a 2500 Suburban with a 6.0L and 3.73 gears and will even open up the search to an Excursion with a V10. Thanks again.


----------



## Stolenfates (Jun 11, 2009)

vvsarpsjr said:


> Glad to hear I have more options for the TV than I thought. Will now consider a 2500 Suburban with a 6.0L and 3.73 gears and will even open up the search to an Excursion with a V10. Thanks again.


A lot of the people on here have more experience towing then I do, but I just bought a Yukon XL 2500 with the 8.1L and 4:10 gears and I love it. I towed a pretty heavy tandem trailer to MN from ND for work with it and I didn't even notice the trailer was there. I would say if you plan on doing a lot of towing or plan on upgrading to a larger TT, it never hurts to have some extra wiggle room. The 6.0L is a good engine but there is no replacement for displacement, Just my two cents.


----------

